# mk3 TTRS official launch



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

all new aluminum 5-cylinder engine, 400hp 354ft lb
DSG only
OLED tail lights
Available in Europe this fall, expected US launch spring 2017

http://www.quattroworld.com/audi-news/stronger-ever-new-audi-tt-rs-coupe-new-audi-tt-rs-roadster/


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thank you for that link,John L
Lots of great pictures.All the features are an upgrade,and glad for the option of CCB.I am in no doubt I will pursue the new one,just wondering if there will be a "performance" model with even more power
Mac


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

a TT RS roadster would be incredibly tempting.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I will for sure be ordering one as soon as we are able to.. will be nice to have a better brake package on the car as that is the Achilles heal of the current model

One disappointment is a top speed of 155. The track I go to for my track days as a back stretch where I can currently get up to about 160-165. I did read in one article that says that the 155 can up updated to 174 upon request, I hope that is true


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

croman44 said:


> One disappointment is a top speed of 155. The track I go to for my track days as a back stretch where I can currently get up to about 160-165. I did read in one article that says that the 155 can up updated to 174 upon request, I hope that is true


155mph was the limit for the mk2 RS as well unless you got the carbon fiber engine cover pack, then it was raised to 174mph. In the US that option was standard.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*If there was a TTS roadster in the US, I'd have bought it*



Balthazar B said:


> a TT RS roadster would be incredibly tempting.


.

I have little hope of ever seeing the TTRS roadster in the US but maybe since they bypassed the TTS roadster, they will sell the TTRS roadster as the US's high performance roadster.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

There are so many things i don't like about this new TT RS. 
Only the engine is interesting enough for me. :thumbup:

:thumbdown: Front bumper/grill.
:thumbdown: Rear diffuser/exhausts.
:thumbdown: Fixed rear spoiler.
:thumbdown: Wheels.
:thumbdown: No manual gearbox.
:thumbdown: normal TT seats with just RS decals.
:thumbdown: OLED rear lights (is it Christmas already)


----------



## bwa-msn (Aug 4, 2009)

R5T said:


> There are so many things i don't like about this new TT RS.
> Only the engine is interesting enough for me. :thumbup:
> 
> :thumbdown: Front bumper/grill.
> ...


I agree with a lot of this. Although, I'd give the wheels way more than one thumbs down. Horrible.


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

R5T said:


> There are so many things i don't like about this new TT RS.
> Only the engine is interesting enough for me. :thumbup:
> 
> :thumbdown: Front bumper/grill.
> ...


Visuals. Frankly, I care more how a car looks on the inside, and the TT series interior is about as elegantly designed visually and functionally as could be.



> :thumbdown: No manual gearbox.


I agree, that will be a showstopper for some folks.



> :thumbdown: normal TT seats with just RS decals.


I assume the TT RS will use the TTS seats with inflatable bolsters, etc. Those are pretty nice seats, IMHO. 



> :thumbdown: OLED rear lights (is it Christmas already)


More visuals. A little trashy, perhaps, but only the poor sod behind you will have to see those. And they'll get smaller and smaller and smaller until they're gone.


----------



## p912guy (Apr 9, 2015)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> .
> 
> I have little hope of ever seeing the TTRS roadster in the US but maybe since they bypassed the TTS roadster, they will sell the TTRS roadster as the US's high performance roadster.


Since the US won't see the TTRS (Coupe or Roadster) til 2018 MY, I am hoping this means the TTS Roadster will be available here for MY 2017. We will see. The TTRS is intriguing, especially as a Roadster, but I am guessing it will be priced way out of my league at $65K+

Keith


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

R5T said:


>


Thanks for posting! Nice snarling engine.


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

Lack of manual is not surprising considering that no other RS cars have one anymore. Overall, I'm liking the car and glad it's still 2.5T. I was expecting more weight loss considering the engine uses Aluminium block and MQB is supposedly a lot more lighter than previous platform. 

So how many of us here are planning to get one?


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

I can't justify the 100k Canadian pricing (assuming current forex rates, nevermind tarrifs) for the TTRS base model. You're in cayman S territory at that point. Heck, even in the mid-end used R8 market.


----------



## Doveboat (Sep 9, 2009)

Curious what the tire sizes will be, and if a square set up. I saw a pic that showed P Zeros. 

Ed


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

So with the current exchange rate, this will be a $80-85k car depending on packages/options. Wasn't the outgoing ttrs in the 60s? I find the price difficult to swallow given so many options at that price point (used r8s, 911s, ftypes, etc).


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Drecca said:


> I can't justify the 100k Canadian pricing (assuming current forex rates, nevermind tarrifs) for the TTRS base model. You're in cayman S territory at that point. Heck, even in the mid-end used R8 market.


The base will not be that,I extrapolated the German price from the TTS and using the known Can $ TTS price and it was C$79800.Sure woth CCB,carbon bits etc maybe 90G.
vs 4 cyl 718 Cayman it has AWD and occasional rear seats.Also vs R8 much more practical.
Only real rival IMHO is C4/C4S,at Much more $ as you really would want the new Turbo. It will be a C4S beater at 0-60 3.5 .
Mac


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

European "car math" does NOT Work that way. For one thing, they pay about 20% value added tax, we don't. You need to take 30-40% off your prices to even be in the ballpark. GOD bless America! If they charged Euro prices here, they wouldn't sell any!


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

YAY for DSG! :beer::beer:


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

front end looks awesome specially with the black optics, doesnt look right with the aluminum bits. the rest of car is rather plain though for an RS. Need some of that RS6 aggressive-ness to it, i think. Audi needs to go back to its RS roots


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

Doveboat said:


> Curious what the tire sizes will be, and if a square set up. I saw a pic that showed P Zeros.
> 
> Ed


245 for 19's (so a downgrade)

255 for 20's


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

MCPaudiTT said:


> European "car math" does NOT Work that way. For one thing, they pay about 20% value added tax, we don't. You need to take 30-40% off your prices to even be in the ballpark. GOD bless America! If they charged Euro prices here, they wouldn't sell any!


That is true,19% in Germany, 20% in UK,even more in Nederlands .I don't know if you vary by state but we vary by province and territory.We all pay 5% and some pay 7% as well.Where I live it is only 5%.Problem is our Can$ is low ,it is 1.86 to the GBPound.But manufacturers are crazy in pricing as well.I had a C63 which was Can$63500 base price.RS4-its main Audi rival was at the time it ceased production-was Can$94200 Also TTRS was base price Can$67700.More than a C63.In UK a C63 was GBP55000 and a TTRS was GBP40000
Now the new C63S is Can$84000-so an increase of Can$20000:screwy:so if a new RS4 is same as before it will be Can$104000.Also if as before,the new TTRS will be Can $4000 more at Can$88000!:screwy:
Can anyone explain Audi pricing to me? even the dealer had no idea what I was ranting about
It is what it is,I agree I can afford cars here I could never afford back home in UK
Mac


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

I'm not sure how Canada pricing will work out, but rumours indicate that Mk3 TT RS will be priced higher than the Mk2 TT RS in all markets. So I won't be surprised if it starts in mid-60s in the US.


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

With around a $65 base price (probably rising to close to $80K fully loaded), it's a good thing Audi already has very pessimistic expectations for sales of this car.


----------



## bbk (Dec 4, 2006)

Any thoughts on a TTRS as a daily driver on Midwestern US crappy roads? I've never driven one but was intrigued by the Mk2 version and really like the looks of the Mk3.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

bbk said:


> Any thoughts on a TTRS as a daily driver on Midwestern US crappy roads? I've never driven one but was intrigued by the Mk2 version and really like the looks of the Mk3.


There are quite a few people here that daily drive a TT RS. I think it'll be perfect for Midwest. It handles any weather situation (with appropriate tires) and the Midwest has a lot of wide open roads where you can really use the power.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Downloadable pictures and a short view on the German Audi website:


http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuw...-tpl=mediagallery&data-layer-tpl=mediagallery


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

What brakes are being used front and rear? Hopefully Brembo type like Porsche uses. At $60k, using rear calipers that are like the current RS is not in good form, in my opinion. 

And the same type of disc should be used at all 4 corners. Not 2-piece up front and 1-piece rear.


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

Optical TDI said:


> What brakes are being used front and rear? Hopefully Brembo type like Porsche uses. At $60k, using rear calipers that are like the current RS is not in good form, in my opinion.
> 
> And the same type of disc should be used at all 4 corners. Not 2-piece up front and 1-piece rear.


From this article, 


> Standard steel brake discs measure 370 mm up front and 310 mm at the rear. Optional expensive carbon-ceramic front brakes.


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

mremg said:


> From this article,


Yes this briefly describes the rotors, but not the calipers. In comparison, the 718 will come with the current 981 S calipers and rotors. Great setup and good looking too. 

Audi needs to have the monoblock calipers at all 4 corners. The current RS has decent front calipers, but not the rear. 

At this price point and some people cross shopping the 718, the Mk3 RS brakes should be better than the Mk2 RS.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

p912guy said:


> Since the US won't see the TTRS (Coupe or Roadster) til 2018 MY, I am hoping this means the TTS Roadster will be available here for MY 2017. We will see. The TTRS is intriguing, especially as a Roadster, but I am guessing it will be priced way out of my league at $65K+
> 
> Keith


The coupe will be here this time next year, possibly as a MY17 for a few months then MY18 arriving in fall. We are not getting the roadster unless something at corporate changes.


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

why can't audi make the wheels directional instead of using the same design on both sides? This was my pet peeve with the current oem RS wheels


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

Drecca said:


> why can't audi make the wheels directional instead of using the same design on both sides? This was my pet peeve with the current oem RS wheels


Allows wheel/tire rotation?


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

Balthazar B said:


> Allows wheel/tire rotation?


is it really worth making a major portion of the car look weird though?


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

Drecca said:


> is it really worth making a major portion of the car look weird though?


I don't much like that style of wheel generally, so I'd be replacing them with something stronger and lighter anyway. And to make the car more my own.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Balthazar B said:


> I don't much like that style of wheel generally, so I'd be replacing them with something stronger and lighter anyway. And to make the car more my own.


I love the black cross spoke R8 wheels,in fact I have VMR aftermarket wheels like that with my summer tyres.A matt black set with summers and a matt silver set for the winters,or the 5 spoke Audi blades.
Definitely plan on getting the CCB as they are way cleaner-no brake dust,and very cool,can't wait to configure one,UK site is getting close but they haven't appeared on Audi Canada


----------



## Thumper3 (Mar 13, 2016)

BEM10001 said:


> The coupe will be here this time next year, possibly as a MY17 for a few months then MY18 arriving in fall. We are not getting the roadster unless something at corporate changes.


Roadster. Blah. Unless it's a hard folding top they look terrible, and hard folding tops are expensive and heavy. 

And yes, when I told my dealer I was passing on the RS3 since they won't give us the Sportback and told him I was going TTRS he said it would be mid-end of 2017 for those. And that timetable works perfectly for the lease end date on my S4. Win-win.

These cars look awesome, and from what I heard the fixed spoiler is standard, you can get a retractable one as an option. No manual is just fine by me, I like my fast cars to be FAST....not waiting around on ancient tech to change a gear. Preference goes DSG > Manual (if DSG is not an option) > slushbox (wouldn't even consider a 'performance' car with one).

Near as makes no difference 400HP in a 3100lb car with AWD and a lightning 7-spd DSG......this thing is going to be F-U-N FUN. Heck, I may even keep it after lease end. :laugh:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Thumper3 said:


> These cars look awesome, and from what I heard the fixed spoiler is standard, you can get a retractable one as an option. No manual is just fine by me, I like my fast cars to be FAST....not waiting around on ancient tech to change a gear. Preference goes DSG > Manual (if DSG is not an option) > slushbox (wouldn't even consider a 'performance' car with one).




Hehe.....I agree....wouldn't even consider anything with a torque converter! And I put manuals in the same category as carburetors, and bias ply tires....old tech. I'd take the fixed spoiler...makes it look more balanced to me. However, my TTS lease ends in Feb 2017....so might not be good timing for me sadly.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

For me the new TT RS would only be interesting with a manual gearbox, retractable spoiler, and 19" wheels, 20" is simply to big for the car, they look ridiculous out off place. 

9Jx19" ET 48 ATS GTR wheels with 255/35R19" tires would be just fine.










DSG/S-tronic, is for the Playstation generation, and people that can't manual shift in the first place.


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

R5T said:


> For me the new TT RS would only be interesting with a manual gearbox, retractable spoiler, and 19" wheels, 20" is simply to big for the car, they look ridiculous out off place.
> 
> 9Jx19" ET 48 ATS GTR wheels with 255/35R19" tires would be just fine.
> 
> ...


Can you describe the rear calipers? Are they monoblock like the fronts or did Audi cheap out on the tears like the Mk2 calipers?


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

I think the 20's look fine,and surely you agree the 21's on the A3 CS Quattro are OK
If I go for an RS3 I would have my summers on 21's like the A3 CS Quattro and 20's for the winter rubber.
Bigger car,sure ,have to see in the metal to decide
Mac


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Little suspension work (get rid of that gap) and it would be just about perfect!


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

needs the cross spoke black rims,too a la R8
Like this grey .Nardo? but prefer the lighter Suzuka with its blue tints in certain light.


----------



## neilm (Apr 25, 1999)

*Who sells this wheel in the US*

9Jx19" ET 48 ATS GTR


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmm yum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

R5T said:


>


OMG, Mopar alert!!!


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Balthazar B said:


> OMG, Mopar alert!!!


Kermit:laugh:


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

madmac48 said:


> Kermit:laugh:












More like Shrek, I think.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/odaCwwe1Y1M


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> https://www.youtube.com/embed/odaCwwe1Y1M


Give me that in Riviera Blue and we could be in business.It does look very nice, I can't wait to drive it:laugh:
Mac


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


>


Ah, My Suzuka Grey?
Mac


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

Very pretty cars, but until and unless I can get one in roadster trim, all this teasing is lost on me.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

I wish they offered the blue graphite that you can get in the 718. Nano grey is a similar concept but would like a bit more blue hue.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Balthazar B said:


> Very pretty cars, but until and unless I can get one in roadster trim, all this teasing is lost on me.


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

R5T said:


>


OK, now have AudiUSA import these babies and I'll be all set.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

Still like a year away in the USA, right?


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Just back from home for The Open Golf.Dealers know nothing about dates, price, possibility of a + or Performance version.Disappointing.This dealer has sold several Audis to my brother and his wife.
So I am no further forward but have to wait a year now to see it in Canada
R5T-I am confused about the mirrors,some half body colour, some Carbon fibre.My + has the carbonfibre mirrors which I love and would definitely want.When will we get a Dealer Order Document?
Mac


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

I too am very interested in the TTRS but I don't want to wait another year and refuse to pay over MSRP which I suspect dealers will try to charge. Not sure if anyone is following the M2 stuff but some dealers are trying to get $10k over sticker. Won't make sense to me since I could practically get a Z06.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Production has begun......

http://hungarytoday.hu/news/serial-production-new-audi-tt-rs-model-begun-gyor-hungary-17913


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*High Resolution picture:* https://audi.hu/de/letoltesek/news/1255/

And for who want to know, the TT RS in the picture has the colour "AraBlue" familiar from the "Audi R8 LMX".


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Production has begun......
> 
> http://hungarytoday.hu/news/serial-production-new-audi-tt-rs-model-begun-gyor-hungary-17913


Indeed! I saw one completed at the end of the line and another about 3 stations from complete on my tour of the Gyor plant a little over 2 weeks ago. Didn't see any others on the entire line (checked calipers on every car we passed by).


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

Any new news?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

No, most likely autosalon Paris. 

Oh @ Audi Swiss a German Folder: http://www.audi.ch/dam/nemo/ch/modelle/tt/kataloge/2016/TT_RS_658.1191.00_09_deutsch.pdf


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

I wish that were in English lol.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes but we get the colours and the wheels and the specs which really we knew already,and some of the leather and trim options.Sad no black wheels,that will be Audi Exclusive,as will any other colour.
Sadly its looking like my next choice should have 4 doors and 5 seats,so RS3/RS4/RS5sportback are probably what I am waiting for.
The TTRS has been great fun and I will miss it.Nothing short of a 911 TT would be as fast with 4WD,occasional back seats, and impeccable German Quality
Mac


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't expect to see a RS5 Sportback TBH.


----------



## jlboyer1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Looks like they started making an awesome car, then got half way to the back and were like meh it's a tt, good enough


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

I do believe the only difference in the rear is the spoiler, if you get it, and the rear valence and exhaust outlets. Very close looking to the TTS. I was hoping I could get the fixed spoiler with the TTS like on the previous generation. Maybe it will be an option later on now that the TTRS is coming. I think it helps break up the lines a little and gives it a beefier look in the back. I also wonder if Audi will offer S and R Lines in the US like they do with some VWs.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> I don't expect to see a RS5 Sportback TBH.


Several places have suggested it.Then do you see an RS4 sedan? or only a wagon again? What chance do you think we have of getting it in North America
if no RS5SBack then I do hope for another RS4 sedan.
Mac


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

The wheels don't look good at all. I thought they will grow on me, but nope, I don't find anything compelling in them. I dislike more and more every time seeing them. They look half finished.

If Audi USA doesn't offer a better option, I will probably find a compatible RS stock wheels, I am not a fan of going aftermarket.


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

Ryegor said:


> The wheels don't look good at all. I thought they will grow on me, but nope, I don't find anything compelling in them. I dislike more and more every time seeing them. They look half finished.
> 
> If Audi USA doesn't offer a better option, I will probably find a compatible RS stock wheels, I am not a fan of going aftermarket.


Totally agree. Those wheels are fugly and nearly ruin the car for me.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I really don't care about the OEM wheels. 
20 inch is simply to big for the car.
Just nice black 9x19" ATS GTR wheels will do just fine with 255/35R19" tires.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

Agree. I dont mind the R8 style wheels but in 19" would be better.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Lovely! I like Shmee,his video of the 911TTS Cabrio in the winter [Mass.near Boston] is a classic.
Mac


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

madmac48 said:


> Lovely! I like Shmee,his video of the 911TTS Cabrio in the winter [Mass.near Boston] is a classic.
> Mac


Sorry, that was not Shmee, that was Nick Murray.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

I thought shmee was german.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Ryegor said:


> The wheels don't look good at all. I thought they will grow on me, but nope, I don't find anything compelling in them. I dislike more and more every time seeing them. They look half finished.
> 
> If Audi USA doesn't offer a better option, I will probably find a compatible RS stock wheels, I am not a fan of going aftermarket.


I also agree! I'm pretty content with my low mileage 2012 TTRS, but after seeing a new TT driving and the video reviews of the new RS, I'm starting to get the itch for a new one...even with DSG. But those wheels!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Put down a deposit on a TTRS or RS3 yesterday. Still no pricing or colors on either....and if the TTRS comes in packed with a bunch of extras pushing it way over 70,000, then I will get the RS3. Now the wait.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

TTRS's have started to hit showrooms in Europe.....


Not sure why it's not embedded???? Only the link?


----------



## Jim137a (Aug 10, 2015)

GaBoYnFla said:


> TTRS's have started to hit showrooms in Europe.....
> 
> 
> Not sure why it's not embedded???? Only the link?



Just saw this on another site. Not sure what this means for the US market. 


http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/ttrs-not-going-into-production.299716/


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Jim137a said:


> Just saw this on another site. Not sure what this means for the US market.
> 
> 
> http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/ttrs-not-going-into-production.299716/




According to this, nothing...only rumor.


----------



## Jim137a (Aug 10, 2015)

GaBoYnFla said:


> According to this, nothing...only rumor.



Thanks for the info. I can't wait as I still have o deposit on one from February of 2016.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Jim137a said:


> Thanks for the info. I can't wait as I still have o deposit on one from February of 2016.



You has a specific color or taking the first one that comes in? I want Nardo but we'll see what colors they have coming. I get first choice and would pass if blue. Might take Red. What other colors it comes in, who knows at this point.


----------



## Jim137a (Aug 10, 2015)

GaBoYnFla said:


> You has a specific color or taking the first one that comes in? I want Nardo but we'll see what colors they have coming. I get first choice and would pass if blue. Might take Red. What other colors it comes in, who knows at this point.


My Cayman GTS is Agate Gray so I prob wouldn't want Nardo. I may want a little flash with the TT RS and go red. 

My S3 was Sepang - I wis the TT RS was available in that color.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

R5T said:


>




Is this Nardo Gray in a different light or a white car?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Is this Nardo Gray in a different light or a white car?


Could be either in this light, but it's white.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

R5T said:


> Could be either in this light, but it's white.



They must have many more colors available in Europe than the US. I'm expecting Nardo, Red, Blue....wish it came in Brilliant Black!


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Much better. I prefer 5-spoke and also think 20" are too large aesthetically for this vehicle (dare I say cartoonish). imho of course. 



R5T said:


>


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Yep, 20" is to big for the new TT, it looks ridiculous and cartoonish, to much wheel to little tire.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I wish it came to the US in Brilliant Black....colors still haven't been confirmed.....


Can't figure out why it won't imbed the video? Or a pic-what's the deal? 







https://youtu.be/sJqnjQBRaUA


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I wish it came to the US in Brilliant Black....colors still haven't been confirmed.....
> 
> 
> Can't figure out why it won't imbed the video? Or a pic-what's the deal?
> ...


Use the appropriated taps for it, and take out the "S" in https and it will work.


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I wish it came to the US in Brilliant Black....colors still haven't been confirmed.....


That Brilliant Black is nice. But I'd take any color if it came to the US as a roadster!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Any cars hit the hand of final owners or are they only at dealers at this point still? Not sure how the European delivery system works?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

Jeez, is that the pre-VAT price????


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Balthazar B said:


> Jeez, is that the pre-VAT price????


Look like it.

In the Netherlands it's even worse, base price for the Coupe' is € 87.900,- and for the Roadster € 90.900,-
Nicely specced you wil end up closer to 115K.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Looks like they are being delivered to customers now.....but still no Youtube videos yet!


----------



## MisterTroy (Jun 25, 2016)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Looks like they are being delivered to customers now.....but still no Youtube videos yet!


In the US? How is that possible if we don't know pricing yet?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

MisterTroy said:


> In the US? How is that possible if we don't know pricing yet?



No no....look at the tags on these cars....European. It won't be here until July my dealer is telling me. Pricing should be out around April or so. I have a deposit on the first one.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Pretty good video of the awesome sounds of a TTRS!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Audi TT RS (2016) with EtaBeta PiUMA 8,5x19 ET35 wheels in matt black with 245/35R19 Hankook Winter tires.

http://www.eta-beta.de/audi-tt-rs-2016-winterraeder/


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Anyone hearing anything about the USA launch yet? When? Pricing? Colors? Options?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Anyone hearing anything about the USA launch yet? When? Pricing? Colors? Options?


It's not even available in Europe, only in limited 40th anniversary versions to celebrate 40 years 5 cilinder engine.
European ordering will start after Geneva Motorshow.


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

Audi canada has updated their site. The TTRS will be available soon!

http://www.audi.ca/ca/web/en/models/tt/ttrs-coupe.html


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

R5T said:


>


Definitely looks better with color coded mirrors :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

Canadian msrp $72900 

order guide out, just placed my order!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

TURBOTOM_ said:


> Canadian msrp $72900
> 
> order guide out, just placed my order!


What the guess at the US with current exchange rates? I saw an article on FB about the RS3 being about 53,000 to 55,000 plus options. http://www.quattroworld.com/audi-news/2018-audi-rs-3-sedan-pricing-leaked/


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

GaBoYnFla said:


> What the guess at the US with current exchange rates? I saw an article on FB about the RS3 being about 53,000 to 55,000 plus options. http://www.quattroworld.com/audi-news/2018-audi-rs-3-sedan-pricing-leaked/


You can take a guess by optioning out similar TTS's on both sites and multiplying the ratio by the price TURBOTOM_ posted.
This method gives an estimate of base MSRP between $60k and $62k. As you add more options, the ratio gets worse for USDM cars as a lot of the options are 1:1 CAD:USD. 
TURBOTOM_, what were the options and prices?


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

Colors available, daytona grey, nardo grey, vegas yellow, mythos black, glacier white, florette silver, catalunya red, panther black and ara blue.
interior option colour black with grey stitching or black with red.

Technology pack- audi side assist + B&O $1450
Audi sport pack- rs fixed suspension carbon fiber engine cover unlock 280km/h $1750
black optics pack- $750
sport exhaust- $850
carbon fiber inlays-$900
OLED rear lights- $1200
front ceramic brakes- $5800
audi lane assist $650
red brake callipers- $400
20 inch wheels 3 different colors- $800/900
metallic and crystal paint- $890/$1290


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

TURBOTOM_ said:


> Colors available, daytona grey, nardo grey, vegas yellow, mythos black, glacier white, florette silver, catalunya red, panther black and ara blue.
> interior option colour black with grey stitching or black with red.
> 
> Technology pack- audi side assist + B&O $1450
> ...




These are the Canadian prices right? What is crystal paint? Pearl?


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

GaBoYnFla said:


> These are the Canadian prices right? What is crystal paint? Pearl?



yes, Canadian prices. Panther black and ara blue have the crystal effect.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

GaBoYnFla said:


> These are the Canadian prices right? -Right
> 
> What is crystal paint? Pearl?


"Pearlescent paints replace the metal particles with ceramic crystals (often called “mica”) that don’t just reflect light but refract it too, splitting it into different colours by allowing some light in and slowing it down as it passes through. This gives the paint not just a sparkle, but a deep colour that can vary depending on how you look at it, making for interesting effects where the car’s bodywork creases or changes direction. In direct sunlight, pearlescent paint knocks spots off metallic finishes."

https://www.carwow.co.uk/guides/glossary/car-paint-types-guide

"Crystal" is just marketing, so yes, "pearl."


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Huey52 said:


> "Pearlescent paints replace the metal particles with ceramic crystals (often called “mica”) that don’t just reflect light but refract it too, splitting it into different colours by allowing some light in and slowing it down as it passes through. This gives the paint not just a sparkle, but a deep colour that can vary depending on how you look at it, making for interesting effects where the car’s bodywork creases or changes direction. In direct sunlight, pearlescent paint knocks spots off metallic finishes."
> 
> https://www.carwow.co.uk/guides/glossary/car-paint-types-guide
> 
> "Crystal" is just marketing, so yes, "pearl."




My 2015 TTS Comp Pkg has Nimbus Gray Pearl....thought that was what they were referring to.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

TURBOTOM_ said:


> Colors available, daytona grey, nardo grey, vegas yellow, mythos black, glacier white, florette silver, catalunya red, panther black and ara blue.
> interior option colour black with grey stitching or black with red.
> 
> Technology pack- audi side assist + B&O $1450
> ...


I am still waiting to hear back on these information from a US dealer.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

dogdrive said:


> I am still waiting to hear back on these information from a US dealer.


Me too but I'm told it won't be long till we get the pricing, color, and availability info....and cars will be here starting in July-that's the last word I got.


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

my order is now official! ETA June/July


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

TURBOTOM_ said:


> my order is now official! ETA June/July


Congrats....still nothing in the US. Is it an ordered car or just one that is coming in?


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Congrats....still nothing in the US. Is it an ordered car or just one that is coming in?


Its an ordered car. I'm surprised the U.S still has no order guide.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*The leaked guide for the Canadian RS3 will give you and idea*



TURBOTOM_ said:


> Its an ordered car. I'm surprised the U.S still has no order guide.


Leaked here http://imgur.com/mu9N8yn

The base price for the RS3 is $63K Canadian. In the past, US pricing of Audi RS models between Canada and the US do not follow the exchange rate and US models in US$ are about 8% less than the Canada $ price. That puts the US RS3 at around $57.5K US. Sounds pretty expensive and quite a bump over the S3. I would expect the TTRS to be at least $5K(US) more than the RS3 and probably closer to $10K.


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> Leaked here http://imgur.com/mu9N8yn
> 
> If the RS3 is $63K US I would expect the TTRS to be $5K to $10K more.



the canadian M.S.R.P for the rs3 is $62900, the us price should be around $53k


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*My bad*



TURBOTOM_ said:


> the canadian M.S.R.P for the rs3 is $62900, the us price should be around $53k


The leaked order sheet is for Canada, $63K (C) as you stated. However, in the past, US pricing of Audi RS models between Canada and the US do not follow the exchange rate and US models in US$ are only about 8% less than the Canada $ price. That puts the US RS3 at around $57.5K US.


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> The leaked order sheet is for Canada, $63K (C) as you stated. However, in the past, US pricing of Audi RS models between Canada and the US do not follow the exchange rate and US models in US$ are only about 8% less than the Canada $ price. That puts the US RS3 at around $57.5K US.


Comparing the only RS model available on both websites estimates a much higher price for the US car than my estimate from comparing the CA and USA TTS prices. (Though I am not sure if these RS7 trims are optioned the same)

Canadian market: RS7 "Sportback" is 124,700 CAD, "Performance" is 143,100 CAD
US market: RS7 is 110,700 USD, "Performance" is 129,400 USD.
Base/sportback is 11.2% cheaper, Performance trim is 9.6% cheaper

That gives an estimated base MSRP of the TT-RS of 65k to 66k.

When the US RS3 pricing is released, I think it would be a much stronger data point.


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

TURBOTOM_ said:


> Its an ordered car. I'm surprised the U.S still has no order guide.


So Canadian dealers actually have factory allocation now and you got a commission number, or did you dealer accept your "preorder"?


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Me too but I'm told it won't be long till we get the pricing, color, and availability info....and cars will be here starting in July-that's the last word I got.


If that's the case, then pricing and build guide should be released any day now.

*Patiently waiting*


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

audibmi said:


> So Canadian dealers actually have factory allocation now and you got a commission number, or did you dealer accept your "preorder"?



I got a commission number.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Latest Road & Track print edition has a TTRS first drive report*

Don't bother to buy it (I subscribe). It is 10 pages but has less than half a page about how the car drives. Most of the content is photos and discussion about the design team. Comments on the ride are not very informative - "fast", "planted" etc. Only bitch is that the TTRS, and Audi RS models in general, are too bland in body design. Only potentially useful data point is that the estimated USA base price is $62K. I like that there are several design cues on the interior that match the body color.


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> I like that there are several design cues on the interior that match the body color.


Is this going to be standard? I saw some pictures of the european models with the red interior panels and really did not like it. If you get a white or blue exterior, I imagine body-colored interior panels would not mesh well with the red stitching and interior trim.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

scenturion said:


> Is this going to be standard? I saw some pictures of the european models with the red interior panels and really did not like it. If you get a white or blue exterior, I imagine body-colored interior panels would not mesh well with the red stitching and interior trim.


Yea, I feel the same....


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

TTRS at Dealer showing in LA this week.


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

My dealership in Edmonton placed my order last Saturday, I made my down payment about a month ago. They had the build sheets and pricing a little before that but told me Audi Canada was not open for 2018 TT RS build order placement until the 24th late in the day and mine was entered early morning of the 25th. All in my car came to an MSRP of ~$91'150CAD with a delivery date of May-Sept of this year but once there is an commission number they'll have a delivery date of +/- 3days and they claim historically that this number is bang on bar unforeseen upsets such as rail strikes etc. I know the pain of that as I was waiting to take delivery of a new vehicle while the 2007 rail strike occurred, my vehicle sat in eastern Canada for almost 9 weeks before it was loaded up to come to me out West...That really sucked.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Got this off the Audizine forum:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

And here are the colors:



http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b304/GaBoYnFla/2018 TTRS and RS3/2018 TTRS Colors.jpg


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Is yours the one on the left?


----------



## illbillTS (Apr 11, 2006)

It's unfortunate the fixed suspension is lumped together with the carbon ceramics, that package probably costs a small fortune


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

illbillTS said:


> It's unfortunate the fixed suspension is lumped together with the carbon ceramics, that package probably costs a small fortune



Such a huge difference in packaging between US/CDN, it just doesn't make a lot of sense to me. In the CDN order form the suspension/Sport package doesn't include the brakes but the separate ceramic brake package (front only) is $5800CAD:screwy:


----------



## Jim137a (Aug 10, 2015)

http://jalopnik.com/the-crazy-five-cylinder-2017-audi-tt-rs-will-start-at-1794014253


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Motortrend report quoting starting price of $65, 875....base.....


http://www.motortrend.com/news/u-s-spec-2018-audi-tt-rs-new-york-debut-cost-65875/?sm_id=organic_fb_social_MT_170404_sf67920516&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral#sf67920516


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Jim137a said:


> http://jalopnik.com/the-crazy-five-cylinder-2017-audi-tt-rs-will-start-at-1794014253


Thanks for the info. MSRP $65,785 seems high since my 2012 fully loaded cost that much. I was expecting under $62k which would be a $5,000.00 increase from the base 2012 model.


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

So tempted in getting this car and I do miss my MK2 TT RS!


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

milo said:


> So tempted in getting this car and I do miss my MK2 TT RS!



I really do wonder how well they will sell, at first I was under the impression that if I really wanted one I would need to place a deposit down early in order to secure one which I did. At the time that I put my deposit down the dealership told me they would be receiving and allocation of 7 cars and my car would be the fifth one as they had deposits on four prior to mine. When I went in to complete the order a couple months later the sales associate I was dealing with had told me they would be getting 7 and mine was the second order to be entered into the system, I asked him if they had presold others and he told me that only myself and one other person had expressed interest in them so far... With the RS3 also coming into the picture and the price of the TTRS being close to the price of a Porsche Cayman I wonder if early interests have cooled off with the pricing release.

Either way I will be happy when mine shows up, I really only have one regret and that is for optioning my car with the 20" wheels, I cant really say I'm very fond of the design and I was a little disappointed that the R8 wheels that were shown on the 17 models were not an option. I had thought that I would purchase another set of wheels and use the OEM wheels as winters but finding a winter tire in that size is comparable to buying another set of 19" wheels with winter tires. The 20" wheels are really my only regret. 

I'm really on the fence though when it comes to selling my GTI or Keeping it. I paid cash for it, the fact that it is costing me nothing and I have invested so much into it I am just trying to justify Keeping it...I cant honestly say I will be driving it much once the TTRS shows up but GTI is very raw and I could really take it to the next level once I have the TT or I could part it out and take the loss selling it as close to stock as possible. The GTI is such a fun car aswell and I'm almost certain that it will match the power of the TTRS in stock form. I do plan to leave the TT as stock with maybe some small aesthetic changes and maybe keeping the GTI will give me something to keep playing with so I dont find the urge to modify the TT. I think I have a few months before the TT shows up to make up my mind.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Pricing is out.

MSRP $64,900
$975 destination
$575 color

$3500 tech pkg
$6000 dynamic plus package

$1750 black optic
$900 design selection interior
$1000 20" rims
$400 red brakes
$600 carbon inlays
$1000 RS Sport exhaust with black finishers


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

m3cosmos said:


> Pricing is out.
> 
> MSRP $64,900
> $975 destination
> ...


Anyone got photos of that "Design Selection Interior" package?
Curious to see that red accent on the A/C vents


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Cale262 said:


> I really do wonder how well they will sell, at first I was under the impression that if I really wanted one I would need to place a deposit down early in order to secure one which I did. At the time that I put my deposit down the dealership told me they would be receiving and allocation of 7 cars and my car would be the fifth one as they had deposits on four prior to mine. When I went in to complete the order a couple months later the sales associate I was dealing with had told me they would be getting 7 and mine was the second order to be entered into the system, I asked him if they had presold others and he told me that only myself and one other person had expressed interest in them so far... With the RS3 also coming into the picture and the price of the TTRS being close to the price of a Porsche Cayman I wonder if early interests have cooled off with the pricing release.
> 
> Either way I will be happy when mine shows up, I really only have one regret and that is for optioning my car with the 20" wheels, I cant really say I'm very fond of the design and I was a little disappointed that the R8 wheels that were shown on the 17 models were not an option. I had thought that I would purchase another set of wheels and use the OEM wheels as winters but finding a winter tire in that size is comparable to buying another set of 19" wheels with winter tires. The 20" wheels are really my only regret.
> 
> I'm really on the fence though when it comes to selling my GTI or Keeping it. I paid cash for it, the fact that it is costing me nothing and I have invested so much into it I am just trying to justify Keeping it...I cant honestly say I will be driving it much once the TTRS shows up but GTI is very raw and I could really take it to the next level once I have the TT or I could part it out and take the loss selling it as close to stock as possible. The GTI is such a fun car aswell and I'm almost certain that it will match the power of the TTRS in stock form. I do plan to leave the TT as stock with maybe some small aesthetic changes and maybe keeping the GTI will give me something to keep playing with so I dont find the urge to modify the TT. I think I have a few months before the TT shows up to make up my mind.


Yea, I feel you! I currently have a Alfa Romeo 4C Launch Edition and debating on getting the TT RS or Giulia Quadrifoglio


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

milo said:


> Yea, I feel you! I currently have a Alfa Romeo 4C Launch Edition and debating on getting the TT RS or Giulia Quadrifoglio


Local Giulia dealer is advertising $399 per month for 36 months with $3999 down 10,000 miles per year. It's too big a car for me and I don't know about it's dependability but certainly is a very interesting car. Isn't the 4C resale pretty bad? I think the TTRS is a much nicer car-higher quality-more solid IMO.


----------



## NCoastGTi (Oct 11, 2002)

*Sport Exhaust*



m3cosmos said:


> Pricing is out.
> 
> MSRP $64,900
> $975 destination
> ...


Anyone know how the RS Sport Exhaust works? It is switchable on and off separate from other functions?


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Local Giulia dealer is advertising $399 per month for 36 months with $3999 down 10,000 miles per year. It's too big a car for me and I don't know about it's dependability but certainly is a very interesting car. Isn't the 4C resale pretty bad? I think the TTRS is a much nicer car-higher quality-more solid IMO.


Resale looks great to me! 

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...eList=ALFA4C&makeCodeList=ALFA&searchRadius=0

Ur looking at the regular Giulia and not the Quadrifoglio aka top of the line Giulia. I had a TT RS MK2 prior to my 4C but I truly miss the AWD and 5 cylinder power, torque and sound. Can wait for MK3 TT RS to show up


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

milo said:


> Resale looks great to me!
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...eList=ALFA4C&makeCodeList=ALFA&searchRadius=0
> 
> Ur looking at the regular Giulia and not the Quadrifoglio aka top of the line Giulia. I had a TT RS MK2 prior to my 4C but I truly miss the AWD and 5 cylinder power, torque and sound. Can wait for MK3 TT RS to show up


Ahh...I was wondering how it could be that cheap. How has the C4 held up? I love the idea of lightweight, carbon fiber technology...it's a tad too small for me-really low for a handicapped guy to get into. TTS is just perfect for me. I'm going today to hopefully nail down my TTRS order. Had a deposit in since Oct.


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Ahh...I was wondering how it could be that cheap. How has the C4 held up? I love the idea of lightweight, carbon fiber technology...it's a tad too small for me-really low for a handicapped guy to get into. TTS is just perfect for me. I'm going today to hopefully nail down my TTRS order. Had a deposit in since Oct.




The 4C is fun car, I've put Ecu stg2 tune, Corsa Center exhaust and V2 intake. So what colour you going with?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

milo said:


> The 4C is fun car, I've put Ecu stg2 tune, Corsa Center exhaust and V2 intake. So what colour you going with?


I ordered Nardo, Tech Pkg, Optic Pkg, Sport Exhaust, Delete Front Plate.

Now to wait!


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I ordered Nardo, Tech Pkg, Optic Pkg, Sport Exhaust, Delete Front Plate.
> 
> Now to wait!



Sounds like a great choice, I struggled between white and Nardo flip flopping for days. White was my first instinct so I went that way with the black optics, tech pack, sports exhaust and the OLED tails. The last things I have to do is make a decision on wheels, thinking about the new HREs. I also have to figure out which way to go for the hand control, likely the left hand Suregrips and then Hurry up and wait.


----------



## Akenmaat (Jul 29, 2007)

Ended up going Daytona, Tech Pkg, Optic Pkg, Exhaust, Red/Carbon interior, and Front Plate delete. Too bad the OLEDs were packaged with the Dynamic Pkg, I really wanted those. Hopefully they can be retrofitted without too much trouble.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

For those who are curious on "Wing Delete," fast forward to 8:15

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lpj_OpoJcY


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Getting ready for mine to come.....springs are available according to this:


----------



## Rapture (Jun 21, 2004)

dogdrive said:


> For those who are curious on "Wing Delete," fast forward to 8:15
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lpj_OpoJcY


I watched that many times. I wish I could see a better shot of it in Nardo without the wing. My initial thought was to go wing delete and now I'm just not sure. I'm also torn between red calipers or not. I plan to put on satin black HRE P101's. I'm going with the red bits in the interior so maybe it makes sense to get the red calipers?


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

Rapture said:


> I watched that many times. I wish I could see a better shot of it in Nardo without the wing. My initial thought was to go wing delete and now I'm just not sure. I'm also torn between red calipers or not. I plan to put on satin black HRE P101's. I'm going with the red bits in the interior so maybe it makes sense to get the red calipers?



I went with the red callipers, so white, black optics and red brakes. I really like little bits of red accents here and there without going of the top. My GTI has red brakes and a set of 19" Vorstieners and some HRE FF15s and I'm really happy with both wheels...I just wish the wheels would be cross compatible, they are the same hub and 5on112 but the offset doesnt work. I think some nice black wheels will look nice and narrowing it down between Vorstiener, HRE or maybe on the outside some cutoff black/white Rotiforms.

I really like the HRE's on my GTI so I'm leaning this was ATM


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*KW VARIANT 3 AND KW CLUBSPORT COILOVERS NOW AVAILABLE FOR AUDI TT RS*



















http://www.audituningmag.com/kw-variant-3-kw-clubsport-coilovers-now-available-audi-tt-rs/


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Got my official email from Audi today....order has been placed.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Got an email from dealer today. They have a Glacier White coming end of next month (port) already built awaiting shipment. Has carbon option, design select, red brakes, sport exhaust, tech pkg, black opt pkg, and plate delete front. Black interior with red stitching....Hum....Have to think about that one....


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Got an email from dealer today. They have a Glacier White coming end of next month (port) already built awaiting shipment. Has carbon option, design select, red brakes, sport exhaust, tech pkg, black opt pkg, and plate delete front. Black interior with red stitching....Hum....Have to think about that one....


Our dealer is getting the same thing. Must be a launch edition sort of thing.


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

Dr. Bill said:


> Our dealer is getting the same thing. Must be a launch edition sort of thing.



My dealers the same, they told me this a while ago but said they were just getting whatever Audi sent and no choices...kind of a spec car thing I guess.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## NCoastGTi (Oct 11, 2002)

*Spare*

Anyone know if our TTRS will have a spare tire like the TTS has?


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

NCoastGTi said:


> Anyone know if our TTRS will have a spare tire like the TTS has?


Good question but anyone know the wheel size on the mk3 spare? The RS brakes are huge.

I thought Audi did away with spare tires but spare tires are import to me. If going on road trips there are places with no cell and a spare is great if you get a flat.


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

m3cosmos said:


> Good question but anyone know the wheel size on the mk3 spare? The RS brakes are huge.
> 
> I thought Audi did away with spare tires but spare tires are import to me. If going on road trips there are places with no cell and a spare is great if you get a flat.


my guess is it'll be just like any other top trim sports car.....tiny air compressor and fix-a-flat


----------



## McTTRS (Jun 20, 2017)

*TTRS Spare*

The Audi order guide includes the entry "Tire repair kit" for this car which probably means no spare.


----------



## Serious Poo (Mar 25, 2006)

R5T said:


>


Thanks for posting this! I've been wondering what the R8 wheels would look like on a Nardo TTRS, and now I absolutely want 'em.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, 20x9 ET/offset 30.


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

Cale262 said:


> My dealers the same, they told me this a while ago but said they were just getting whatever Audi sent and no choices...kind of a spec car thing I guess.


any updates?


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

TURBOTOM_ said:


> any updates?


This arrived today, its exactly the same as mine except mine has the OLED tails and it will be here next week! got a ride in it with the salesman as I had no hand controls with me (Im in a wheelchair) but should arrive also next week.


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

Cale262 said:


> This arrived today, its exactly the same as mine except mine has the OLED tails and it will be here next week! got a ride in it with the salesman as I had no hand controls with me (Im in a wheelchair) but should arrive also next week.




I will have mine Friday!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Mine is on it's way to the port, then over the sea to me! Woohoo!


----------



## NCoastGTi (Oct 11, 2002)

Mine appears to be on the exact same schedule. Probably the same boat. One of the first Vegas Yellow cars.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

NCoastGTi said:


> Mine appears to be on the exact same schedule. Probably the same boat. One of the first Vegas Yellow cars.


Where do you live? What dealer are you buying it from? I'd love to see the Vegas Yellow....love that color.


----------



## S5Cab (Aug 5, 2012)

Took delivery of an ara blue TTRS last night. I've been on the waiting list at 2 dealers for over a year now. Car is amazing. Audi did a great job with the spring rates for the magnaride, much better than the springs on the S3 I traded in. Has the following options:

Tech pkg
Black optic
Sport exhaust
Design interior
Carbon inlays
Red calipers
Audi Beam

The last 2 I did not care about, but did not want to wait to order. Only have 50 miles on it so far, want to get at least 100 on it before I start a more aggressive break in process.

Lake


----------



## NCoastGTi (Oct 11, 2002)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Where do you live? What dealer are you buying it from? I'd love to see the Vegas Yellow....love that color.


Pittsburgh area, and yes I love the color as well. So much that it's my second car in that color. Day Audi was great to work with through the ordering process.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

S5Cab said:


> Took delivery of an ara blue TTRS last night. I've been on the waiting list at 2 dealers for over a year now. Car is amazing. Audi did a great job with the spring rates for the magnaride, much better than the springs on the S3 I traded in. Has the following options:
> 
> Tech pkg
> Black optic
> ...


My ordered car has just pushed back a month for some reason. Would you say from a driving perspective does it feel the same or more aggressive than the S3 in terms of handling feel?


----------



## S5Cab (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry about your delay. The TTRS feels much more aggressive then the S3. I had the MSSKits sport springs and the TTRS feels better. Former, smoother, much more composed. Audi did a much better job picking springs for this car. The S3 always seemed to move around more. 

Lake


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

No pops and bangs for the canadian version. Looks like they are fitted with secondary cats, this must be the cause?


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

TURBOTOM_ said:


> No pops and bangs for the canadian version. Looks like they are fitted with secondary cats, this must be the cause?



Sure it does, Just open the valves on the sport exhaust, put it in Dynamic mode and she pops and cracks quite nicely.





https://vimeo.com/226515243


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

S5Cab said:


> Sorry about your delay. The TTRS feels much more aggressive then the S3. I had the MSSKits sport springs and the TTRS feels better. Former, smoother, much more composed. Audi did a much better job picking springs for this car. The S3 always seemed to move around more.
> 
> Lake


Great, unfortunately my dates were pushed back by a one month.


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

Talked to a friend who spent the last week tracking the RS3, TTRS and R8's with Audi Canada, he's tracked a lot of cars over the last 15 years that he's worked for Audi and he reported that he loved the R8 but found the RS3 to be pretty "Squishy" in the tight turns. He also thought the TTRS was the best Audi he's tracked in a long time. He said you can really feel the rear bias in the tight turns where he thought it had just the right amount of oversteer. Unfortunately most of the week was very wet but he is excited with the direction Audi is headed and really impressed with the TTRS most of all. This just makes me all kinds of excited. I was tracking my GTI last Wednesday on our local track outside of Edmonton (Castrol Speedway) and I can't wait to get my TTRS out!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Some pics about Daytona Beach, Florida on a beautiful January day!


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice stance GaBoYnFla! Just right!!


----------

